# (Closed)Request for a friend



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

Good afternoon all,

I'm asking on behalf of a friend of mine.

Due to financial difficulties last year (wife lost her work) he had to sell his vape gear to be able to support his family. Currently it's not possible for him to acquire every thing again, as he is still busy getting back on his feet due to this. He also had another set back last week when his car's gearbox and clutch packed up which now also resorted in an even higher financial burden. He has now resorted to going back to the "stinkies" to cope with the stress. He so wishes to stop again but due to the above it's just not possible.

I myself is also not able to assist him either at the moment as I so wish I could.

Vape gear he had before he sold it was a Wismec Rx200 ,Serpent SSM RTA, coil kit, batteries and of course a battery charger.

I'm based in Midrand(however from Monday 28th to the 31st I'll be in Namibia) and he is based in Capetown. 

If their is anybody that can pay it forward he'll highly appreciative?

P.s I'll will pay courier cost if required.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/1/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I'm asking on behalf of a friend of mine.
> 
> ...



hi, have no gear but have 200 to 300ml DIY juice 6mg I'd gladly sponsor

nothing wrong with the juice, I just have way too much

you'd have to pick you up fme in East Rand though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

@vicTor thank you so much I'll pm to make arrangements.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

Am making this new thread to house a post made recently by another forum member.
It was posted in an existing thread of someone else, so making a new one for this.

When moved, the original and related posts will appear above this post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

I have a dead rabbit sq I can contribute if he needs. 

But I’m in Durbs. 

Sure I can find some batteries as well. 

And some cotton

And some wire I’m sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> I'm asking on behalf of a friend of mine.



If a Revenant Squonker and new 21700 battery and some other bits and pieces will help send me their name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll courier it to them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 26 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

Such amazing gestures here from the members.
It's heartwarming

@MRHarris1 , is your friend in need a member here on ECIGSSA?
If not, please ask him to join so they can take part (and show him this thread)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/1/19)

i am in cpt i have a old caption pd 270 that use pres tick to stay closed that he can have 
if you want send ma a pm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> If a Revenant Squonker and new 21700 battery and some other bits and pieces will help send me their name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll courier it to them tomorrow.
> View attachment 156963


@Rob Fisher

Thank you very much for the kind gesture. I'll pm his details for you shortly.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (27/1/19)

I also recently had to replace a mod so don't really have hardware lying around. But I'm willing to donate some DIY juice. Just let me know what he likes and I will mix it up during the week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

Silver said:


> Such amazing gestures here from the members.
> It's heartwarming
> 
> @MRHarris1 , is your friend in need a member here on ECIGSSA?
> If not, please ask him to join so they can take part (and show him this thread)


@Silver he is not currently a member. But I promise he'll be one by the end of the week.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/19)

Revenant Squonker and RDA, Packet of Cotton Bacon, Tub of coils and 3 x 60ml bottles of juice will be with him on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 21 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

@vicTor
@Silver
@Paul33
@Rob Fisher
@Moerse Rooikat
@Adephi

I just want to thank you all for your kind gestures. 

I however feel that accepting anything more than what was offer by the great Mr Rob Fisher will be to much.

I will surely make a plan this year at Vapecon to track each of you down and thank you personally for your generosity and have a cold one with such great people.

Kindest regards

Marius H



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

P.s

I'll get him to pose for a few photo's with the package. And then let him personally post it on the thread as a forum member.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> P.s
> 
> I'll get him to pose for a few photo's with the package. And then let him personally post it on the thread as a forum member.
> 
> ...



That would be epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

Awesome gesture!

I would have helped if I had stuff lying around.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @vicTor
> @Silver
> @Paul33
> @Rob Fisher
> ...


Anytime bud. 

In the future if he needs juice you must ask because as this thread shows we’re more than willing to help someone out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

@MRHarris1 I'm happy to PIF some juice. Please PM me his name, delivery address and tel. no. If it's close by (I'm in Yzerfontein) I'll deliver it to him. If not, I'll courier it at my cost.

EDIT: Please let me know which flavour profile and nic strength he prefers. Most of my juice is 3mg but I have a few that are higher

EDIT: Will an 18650 battery be useful with the mod that @Rob Fisher is going to send? If so I can give him one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am in cpt i have a old caption pd 270 that use pres tick to stay closed that he can have
> if you want send ma a pm



 @Moerse Rooikat I have to laugh at the Prestik, because that and masking tape are my go-to tools for fixing anything around the house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @MRHarris1 I'm happy to PIF some juice. Please PM me his name, delivery address and tel. no. If it's close by (I'm in Yzerfontein) I'll deliver it to him. If not, I'll courier it at my cost.
> 
> EDIT: Please let me know which flavour profile and nic strength he prefers. Most of my juice is 3mg but I have a few that are higher
> 
> EDIT: Will an 18650 battery be useful with the mod that @Rob Fisher is going to send? If so I can give him one.



I can't remember if it comes with a sledge for a 18650... I think it does... so yes it may be helpful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (28/1/19)

I have a Zeus single RTA (like new) if he still needs anything as well as a 100ml bottle of my Porcupine recipe with a nic level of his choice. Will coil and wick it for him.
Can also spare 2 x 18650 batteries.
I am based in Bellville so maybe he is close and can come pick it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Bulldog (28/1/19)

WOW This thread gives me Goosebumps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/19)

This thread makes me so proud to part of this awesome forum, well done to each and every one of you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/1/19)

Thank you so much @KZOR and @Hooked.
I've Pm you both with his contact details.

I had to however spoil the surprise by letting him know what going due to the fact that he'll be contacted by you. 

If I didn't do that he would more than like thought it's some scam.

From my side I want to sincerely thank you.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/19)

Bulldog said:


> WOW This thread gives me Goosebumps.



Bulldog with goosebumps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 15 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Bulldog with goosebumps


Admins are going to have to step in here and warn Mr Puffles that if he does not stop his personal attacks he will be removed. This has now gone too far, likening me to a chihuahua.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

Afternoon EVERYONE! 
Man i just got the best surprise ever! walked into work today, much to my surprise there was a package waiting for me. Now @MRHarris1 did inform me of something "nice", but i had no idea exactly how nice it would be. I am lost for words. I have never felt the overwhelming help of a community as i did today. and it restored my faith in humanity and it generally made up for what has been one hell of a year. I have a type of lung disease and smoking the "stinkies" i think you call it, was really doing a number on my chest. Did'nt need no mask to sound like Mr. Vader.
Even had my favorite flavors juice with it. It cant get better than this. I want to thank each and every one of you who put this together from the bottom of my heart. This post cannot justify the gratitude I feel. 
THANK YOU ALL SO SO VERY VERY VERY MUCH. 
I will upload photos tonight after work. And give the form rules and that a read. I just needed to say thank you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 24


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

Again to I just wanted to thank
@MRHarris1
@vicTor
@Silver
@Paul33
@Rob Fisher
@Moerse Rooikat
@Adephi
@KZOR
@Hooked

And all else that offered to help. You will never know the appreciation that I have at this moment. It vapes awesome and the juice is awesome. I am so stoked and feel like a spoiled kid at Christmas time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 23


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Happy days @Not_Allan! Glad you are sorted!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

@Not_Allan







You'll be getting a package tomorrow from Yzerfontein. I'm so sorry that I couldn't send it today, but it's been a hectic day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy days @Not_Allan! Glad you are sorted!



More than sorted. I have not touched a "stinkie" since juicing up the Revenant this morning.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> Again to I just wanted to thank
> @MRHarris1
> @vicTor
> @Silver
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> More than sorted. I have not touched a "stinkie" since juicing up the Revenant this morning.



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

@Hooked I am still in disbelief at the level of kindness I have seen here. You all rock!! I cannot thank everyone enough..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

It never stopped turning. its just the first time I am getting something. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> It never stopped turning. its just the first time I am getting something. lol



@Not_Allan That's how life goes ... a cycle of giving and receiving ... by the way, I'll graciously accept your gift when you win the lottery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> @Hooked I am still in disbelief at the level of kindness I have seen here. You all rock!! I cannot thank everyone enough..



Yep. It's a vape thing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

@Not_Allan I might just deliver it myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Not_Allan (29/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Not_Allan I might just deliver it myself.
> 
> View attachment 157185




That's Awesome. Looks like it converts into something. lol


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/1/19)

I have + - 120mls of juice. I am based in JHB Sandton area.

PM me if you can come and collect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> Again to I just wanted to thank
> @MRHarris1
> @vicTor
> @Silver
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/19)

Not_Allan said:


> Again to I just wanted to thank
> @MRHarris1
> @vicTor
> @Silver
> ...



Warm welcome to the forum @Not_Allan !

I am so glad that you got sorted out and that your friend @MRHarris1 helped you out to get back on the vaping train.

Thanks for the wonderful post on this thread. Makes us all feel super knowing that someone could be helped out like this.

Long may it last and I wish you everything of the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (30/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Not_Allan I might just deliver it myself.
> 
> View attachment 157185



@Not_Allan I *should* have delivered it myself! The package was collected from me at about 9.30 a.m. and I thought that they would deliver it on the same day - after all, you're only about an hour's drive from here. But no ... I see on the tracking that it was sent to their CT facility and from there it will be delivered to you - tomorrow (Thursday). I think if you lived in Joburg it would take the same time!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Not_Allan (31/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Not_Allan I *should* have delivered it myself! The package was collected from me at about 9.30 a.m. and I thought that they would deliver it on the same day - after all, you're only about an hour's drive from here. But no ... I see on the tracking that it was sent to their CT facility and from there it will be delivered to you - tomorrow (Thursday). I think if you lived in Joburg it would take the same time!


True story.. hahahahaha.. thank you @Hooked Am banana stoked. cant wait. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ronan (28/9/19)

Paul33 said:


> I have a dead rabbit sq I can contribute if he needs.
> 
> But I’m in Durbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronan (28/9/19)

@Paul33. Please let me know if this is still available. Thank you


----------

